# Mammary tumours



## kjs2025 (Nov 2, 2015)

hi
UK owner here of x2 beautiful girls, mother Meg and daughter Tess. Meg is now 11 years old and is as tough and resilient as they come. 
Mother of x9 gorgeous pups, 8 years ago, we kept daughter Tess, who has ensured Meg has remained as youthful in her ways as ever and as big a character as she is
Over the years Meg has suffered with various growths/tumours, some of which have been removed and fortunately benign. One on her tail, in particular, the size of a small tennis ball which was soft and the only real option would have been to have had her tail removed which as was not malignant we chose not to.
Several years on and Meg has had a tough year; we thought we would lose her in March but the vet diagnosed pyometra and she was successfully operated on and was soon back to her old ways. 
However in October we noticed some growths on her tummy, one small and one large, which we had removed. Since then further growths have appeared in the same area and her rear left leg is badly swollen.
The vet advised that this was the lymph nodes not being able to pump cleanly due to these masses blocking the channels. Four different types of anti-biotics have been tried in case it was an infection with no success. 
Biopsies of the new growths have been sent off for investigation, but the vet feels the recent op may have triggered a more aggressive cancer and that the results will not be favourable. We still await the results, but he is advising us against chemo for Meg, and therefore our options will be limited and distressing.
Additionally, the tennis ball growth on Meg's tail now looks angry and seems harder than before. She is also drinking more water and finding it hard to lie down comfortably.
She has brought us so much love and fun over the years that I am finding this difficult to write, but I am thinking is it time to let her go as we do not want her to suffer at all.
Our only other possibilities would be to see if there is another stronger anti-biotic to see if it is an infection, as her tummy is very hot, or to accept the inevitable and let her go peacefully.
I just want to ensure we have explored all options before doing so, as she is such a fighter that I would not want to short change her in anyway.
She is and always will be a major part of our family life
Any thoughts/advice would be greatly appreciated

thank you in advance


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 

I'm sorry to hear about Meg's tumors. How soon will you get the results?


----------



## kjs2025 (Nov 2, 2015)

thank you - within next day or so


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

I am so sorry to read this post. I cannot offer any advice as I haven't been through this with my boys. I hope that you get your results quickly and that they will prove to be helpful in whatever decision you may have to make. My thoughts are with you in this difficult time. Hope that you have a good outcome.


----------



## kjs2025 (Nov 2, 2015)

thank you for your kind words and thoughts


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry you're going through this. It's such a tough decision. Kind thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear about your girl. 

I lost my GSD in August to adenocarcinoma and the cancer journey is so very tough. Things with our girl progressed very fast and, in the end, with full support from our vet, we opted for only comfort care and made sure to ask many questions whenever we saw the vet so that we would know what to look for as far as any discomfort or pain with her. Our vet and many of the techs in the clinic cried right along with me when it came time to say goodbye. Our shining light has been in our golden, Storm. As much as we are grieving one pup, we have the honor of having another who so greatly helps us see the light in everything.

The hardest part of the journey, when we love these pups with all our heart, is knowing that there will come a time when we will also grieve their loss. Again, I am so sorry that you are having to go through this.


----------



## kjs2025 (Nov 2, 2015)

I am so sad to hear of your loss and feel your pain, but please take solace in the love of the remaining pup.

I know when Meg does finally leave us, her daughter Tess will miss her terribly, they are like "me and my shadow"

I have read more today about chemo treatment and because Meg still is eating well and seems bright it doesn't feel the right time to let her go. It is the discomfort she has with the lump in her tail that just places doubts as to whether we should opt for that treatment. We are going to talk again to the vet and still await the findings from the biopsies

this forum has proved a loving and comforting support to us and we are very grateful to you all, and enjoy the sharing of all the loving moments these beautiful dogs provide to us all


----------



## kjs2025 (Nov 2, 2015)

thank you Christine - very much appreciated


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If your girl is doing well, I would wait for the results, discuss your options with your Vet. 
I'm really sorry you're faced with this, I've been through it more times than I wish. It's the hardest decision I've ever had to make. 

I think you will know in your heart when it's time, if she's having more good days meaning she is eating and drinking, getting around, I would say it's not her time yet. If she's struggling to eat, drink or to get around, seems to be in a lot of pain, then I would say it's time. 

Fortunately we are able to give our dogs this ultimate gift of love by setting them free of their pain and suffering. 

The thought of one of mine not being with me was always unbearable, but seeing them suffer or in pain was even more unbearable.

My thoughts are with you, sending you a hug.


----------



## kjs2025 (Nov 2, 2015)

thank you for your support and totally agree.

it looks like we will get the results in the morning and having spoken just now with a different vet at the surgery, depending on what the results are, she was more positive about using chemo and knows how tough Meg is

we will see what the morning brings but feeling just a bit more hopeful tonight

God bless


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

As the owner of a girl who's had 10 mammary lumps removed, I just want to wish you and Meg all the best with the biopsy results. we've not had to do chemo as yet, so I can't advise on that. The talk of her having a hot tummy makes me wonder if a stronger antibiotic isn't a bad idea. It certainly couldn't hurt.
But you know her best. You've looked after her all these years and I have no doubt you'll keep doing what is best for Meg. Good luck with it all.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am sorry to read this post!
I lost my 11 year old earlier this year to liver cancer. When we found out it was already advanced and chemo and surgery were not viable options. We tried antibiotics and other medication to see if we could get his liver to function again, unfortunately it didn't work. And 14 days after we first noticed he wasn't okay we decided to let him go.

I don't have any advice on possible treatments, what I can say is if I were you I would wait for the results and then I would consider all options based on her quality of life. It is a hard place to be and no decision is easy to make, but as long as it is a decision you make out of love for her, you can't go wrong. 

Good luck with this!! I will keep you and Meg in my thoughts.


----------



## kjs2025 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank you both for your above posts and my deepest sympathies on your loss of Kid earlier this year

We spoke with the vet today and unfortunately it was as we feared and Meg has carcinomas. So we agreed with the vet that because she is still so alert and eating well etc., if not very mobile, then we should explore chemo treatment. 

The vet did say that treating carcinomas carries a poor prognosis, but understands why we want to explore all options for Meg.

So on Thursday morning we are taking Meg to “The Oncology (Cancer) Research Group at the Animal Health Trust” in Newmarket. Here we will discuss possible options, to see whether in their opinion the chemo treatment will help Meg and offer her some respite for her remaining time (the vet did say on rare occasions this could be 6-12 months). 

But we are being realistic and will listen to their advice and do, as all of us here would do, what is best for our beautiful Meg

Thank you all once again for your support, it really does help


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh, I am so sorry to read this update. You are doing good a good thing in exploring all possible options for your girl. 

With our GSD, we did give Peroxicam, an anti-inflammatory, that our oncologist recommended. Sasha's main tumor site was along her right outer hip, so she was pretty well uncomfortable when lying down. The oncologist explained that it has shown, in some cases, to slow the growth of carcinoma cells as well as helping with swelling and some discomfort. It might be worth discussing with your oncologist, depending on what they have to say regarding chemo.

Thinking good thoughts for you and sending my best wishes your way!


----------



## kjs2025 (Nov 2, 2015)

thank you Ginams and will do that and sending our best wishes to Sasha

kind regards


----------



## kjs2025 (Nov 2, 2015)

Just returned from the Oncology dept. at Newmarket, and unfortunately our worse fears were realised. The people there were amazing and spent a lot of time with us, and explained that Meg has an inflammatory carcinoma around her tummy and there is nothing they can do

She explained that there is very little they can do for this condition, as has a poor prognosis even in humans. Even if it had been picked up at its very infancy, removed and with chemo treatment, she told us that it would very likely have returned at some point.

Strangely my wife and I feel more at ease now, because we feel we have explored every avenue to prolong Meg’s life but sadly are unable to, so there is a kind of sad acceptance at this moment. 

The oncologist has provided Meg with a cocktail of Metacam, Tramadol and Chlorphenamine and in a few days’ time we can also give her some Paracetamol.

She advised us to keep a daily dairy on how Meg is, so we can gauge when the time may be right to let her go. She explained that the excessive panting that Meg exudes occasionally, is an indication she may be in pain and Meg does still struggle to lay down comfortably.

We may only have 1-2 more weeks with Meg, which is choking me as I write this, for tonight I have to tell our 24yr old son and 18yr old daughter this news.

But we will ensure she is spoilt rotten for however long she has, but will make sure she does not suffer at all and have promised ourselves to let her go when we must

I hope this post helps others, in terms of medication etc. and wish you and your pet’s health & happiness


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am sorry to hear this... 
But yes spoil her as much as you can and take many photographs and videos of her. If it can be arranged it could be nice to take some photos of your whole family with her. I am sure you will treasure them later on.
And as sad as it is to know it's her final weeks here on earth, it's still possible to make some great memories.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry you're losing your Meg. May her final days be filled with everything she loves. Kind thoughts and good energy are coming your way.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I am so sorry. I hope the remaining time with your girl is filled with wonderful memories. I would second looking into possibly having photos taken. I did this with my Sasha and I treasure those pictures. 

I will be thinking of you guys in the days, weeks and months ahead.


----------



## kjs2025 (Nov 2, 2015)

hi All

last weekend we decided that we did not want to see Meg in any more pain or discomfort and yesterday we arrange for the vet to come to our home.

Meg was peacefully sent on her way, in our garden which was always her favourite place. After which we took her to a local pet Chapel of Rest and later this week we will collect her ashes, which we will keep until her beloved daughter Tess, who we hope has many more loving years ahead, passes on and we will ensure they are then reunited.

Yesterday was quite simply an awful day for the whole family, and we are still all raw today, but comforted in the fact Meg is now at peace, which is the very least she deserved after bringing us nothing but love, joy & happiness to us all for nearly 11.5 years

bless you all for your support


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so very sorry you have lost your Meg. It sounds like she was a very special girl. RIP Meg.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss of Meg. Sending you peace and comfort in the days ahead.


----------



## kjs2025 (Nov 2, 2015)

thank you - she was special as each are to their owners


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry... It is so hard to lose a special golden. They are such wonderful dogs...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry that you had to give Meg her angel wings, but it is such a kindness to a good and loyal dog not to allow suffering. The heart break is for the humans, while the beloved dog gets her rest. Wishing you peaceful hearts as you learn to live without your beautiful Meg....


----------



## kjs2025 (Nov 2, 2015)

thank you both and your tag brought tears to my eyes - they certainly do "think life is a party"


----------

